# Mag insert and eject issues with G22



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Wondering if today's experience with the Glock 22 in .40 was routine. I borrowed the pistol to get an intro to IDPA so one factor is obviously new to the gun. However, a couple times a generally forceful mag load failed to fully seat the magazine, and more than once the mag ejector button didn't get the mag to budge at all. Nearly had to pry it out once!

I was using 6 different magazines and I don't think the issues were with a single mag as I shot each one mostly only once.

On the flip side the felt recoil was much lighter than my Sig and the gun pointed very well. I'd have to admit that if the mag issue was resolved the 22 would be a very nice shootin' iron...uh...plastic... 

ciao!

leam


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

were you using factory mags?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Everbody says Wilson mags is the way to go, but they are about $7.00 or more higher than anybody else. I use Mec-Gar myself. I catch them on sale at Midway, and they have never failed me. I have not had one problem with two different guns that I use them in. You might try a couple, and see if it helps you. Good Luck.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Borrowed gun, borrowed mags. I'll take it as a bad but rare experience. Hopefully. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Everbody says Wilson mags is the way to go, but they are about $7.00 or more higher than anybody else. I use Mec-Gar myself. I catch them on sale at Midway, and they have never failed me. I have not had one problem with two different guns that I use them in. You might try a couple, and see if it helps you. Good Luck.


Wilson and Mecgar Glock mags? Never heard of that before....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wilson and MecGar are 1911 mags.

It may be that the owner had older "Non Drop Free" magazines. These older mags didn't have a full-metal lining. When fully loaded, they tended to swell (being plastic) and stick in the pistol. Newer "FML" (full metal lined) Glock mags don't have this problem, and are obviously the preferred choice.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought those were 1911 mags (although, never saw Mecgar 1911 mags before - they tend to make for other brands - including P99s). 

Its been years and years since I've seen non lined Glock mags.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! I goofed big time. Mec-Gar doesn't make a glock mag. They do make them for a bunch of other outfits. I didn't word that right about Wilson as I was just tring to show the cost of them.
I have two Mec-Gar 10rd mags for my S&W 1911 and so far they have worked great in two different guns.
Can you buy Wolff Springs for them things?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I thought those were 1911 mags (although, never saw Mecgar 1911 mags before - they tend to make for other brands - including P99s).
> 
> Its been years and years since I've seen non lined Glock mags.


Yeah, I haven't seen too many for sale lately, but they do pop up on gun forum "for sale" sections from time time, usually for low prices. A buddy of mine bought an older Glock last year and it came with three NDF mags. Turned out the gun had been a safe queen for almost ten years. The night sights were almost completely burned out, too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

